# Trip Report from Late December



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

Now that I'm settled back in, I thought I'd put together a report about my latest trip from Chicago to Xalapa, Veracruz...

I arrived surprisingly quick to Laredo, where my documents were supposed to be ready to import my '02 truck and 400cc motorcycle. Because of the overflow of imports at the time, my documents still weren't ready (I emailed the agent all my info 1 week in advance)...but I can safely say I can't complain. MANY people were waiting there for over 2 and 3 weeks, stuck in Laredo because they didn't have papers in the US, and couldn't return to Mexico without their vehicle paperwork in order. I ended up staying in a hotel for the night, and by 6am the next day, everything was ready. I didn't follow the agent's directions to tell customs that I was going to get a temp permit so the aduana would let me pass, and my truck was halted at the border.

I should add, I went through the Auto Declaration line, since I had a big 4x8x6 box built on the back of the pickup packed full of tools, electronics, my motorcycle, a saw, and all my personal things. I figured it best to just pay the tax and not have to worry at KM 26. I had a nice list printed of all my things and their values, new and used, and the aduana wasn't interested in it the least bit. They had me fill out their declarations form, asked me to take out a few boxes and look in them, asked what I thought my grand total worth was and assessed the 16% tax. My big bummer was that I filled up 2 5 gallon containers with gas before crossing, which they informed me was not allowed and the gas and containers were confiscated.

Fast forward through me going back and forth on foot to the agent's office, hours later I was allowed to pass through and my motorcycle was taken to the commercial bridge to be imported while the truck was brought through its import-cycle. The whole delay was that the cycle couldn't be imported at bridge 2, only at 3, and since I already paid tax on all my items I didn't want to turn around the truck. Eventually the main man at the aduana agreed to let me go forth.

At this point, after spending all day between the office and aduana, I was on my way at about 11pm. I couldn't believe how dead the streets were compared to daytime in Nuevo Laredo - it was really eery. I didn't want to stay the night there, so I went on my way down 85 towards Monterrey. At the second customs checkpoint I asked if it was really necessary to unload everything, and after seeing how much work it'd be and that I'd already paid my tax they let me go on my way. I was really not comfortable on the roads at that hour, so once I got to the pemex/restaurants just past the second inspection I pulled over and we spent the night there with probably 100 other drivers and trucks.

Spending the whole rest of the day driving, we made it late night into Xalapa, taking 85 to Monterrey, then 54 to 57, eventually to the Arco Notre, and eventually to Xalapa. What a difference these toll roads are compared to when I went from Matamoros along the gulf on freeways and sidestreets! I really couldn't believe what a calm, nice scenic trip it was. No real worries about not finding gas stations, or bad road conditions, or unsafe feelings. Well worth the cost of the tolls.

My only problem I encountered along the way...

At the first gas station I stopped at, I think just north of Monterrey, I told the attendant I wanted magna. As I look back, he's pumped 100 pesos of premium in, and caught his 'mistake'. I took it as just that, and he filled the rest with magna. Second gas station I stopped at, and the same exact thing happens, with the attendant stopping it at 100 pesos. At this point I knew I had been dupped, and I was not happy. There was no misunderstanding, as my spanish is at least 85%. He tried to play it off like he got distracted when I told him magna, and I said its his only job to listen to the amount and type of gas. He wanted to keep filling, and I gave him the options of taking back his premium gas, charging me nothing, or charge me the magna rate for the liters pumped. He opted for the last. I guess now that everyone knows the trick of not resetting the pump to zero this is their latest ploy. Or maybe this is an old trick too ;-).


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

When they pulled it on me just south of the entry to 57 west of Monterrey, it was clear they did not put in 100 pesos of Magna when I asked for premium, then switched to Premium, claiming it was 100. It was not. I imagine like 40 and he pocketed 60. We went to the manager, who asked, and the thief and his buddy in the next row insisted he put in 100 pesos of Magna. Yet, standing beside him, I couldn't see it he shut one off and started the other so fast. I simply do not stop at that Pemex any more.

If he allowed you to see the Premium pump was at 100, then it was. But, in my case it was not at 100, he just claimed it was. I can tell how much gas my car takes by the gas gauge, and he charged for a lot more than it actually took. I cannot imagine him trying to cheat you by selling you 100 of Premium, and he gets nothing out of it. In my case, it was so fast I couldn't see how much the gauge said it was.


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

I should add...

Now more than three months later, I will finally have my license plates...

Add on an additional cost of $2400 pesos from the hacienda estatal for taxes and fees. Bummer...if I didn't have all of the things to transport, I would have probably been better buying a Mexican-plated vehicle here and flying in.


I noticed I didn't really mention any names when it came to importing vehicles:

I first when through fronteralaredo.com - who I later retracted my deposit with after they called with excuses of why they couldn't get my paperwork in time (because the are just middle-men). After speaking with others, I see my experience isn't unique. Be careful with them.

I then went through grupo-mca, who are right at the entrance of bridge 2 Nuevo Laredo and claim to be the top-dog on the import totem-pole. Although the guys at the desk didn't have much patience, the lady I worked with since the beginning over the internet was very courteous. All timeline claims were fulfilled.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You are correct. If anyone wants Mexican registration on their vehicle, they should buy that vehicle in Mexico; preferably in the state where they live. Even transferring a vehicle's registration from one state to another in Mexico can be a paperwork nightmare. Never throw away any 'papers' in Mexico.
Example: If your possessions are stolen, you'll need the receipts to prove you ever owned them.


----------



## Mainecoons (Nov 25, 2010)

I always get out of the car and stand by the pump and watch everything they are doing. That seems to avoid the scam problems. We also avoid Laredo, exiting through Pharr which is much easier. They just don't seem so focused on getting money from you on that route.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Magna*



kazslo said:


> My only problem I encountered along the way...
> 
> At the first gas station I stopped at, I think just north of Monterrey, I told the attendant I wanted magna. As I look back, he's pumped 100 pesos of premium in, and caught his 'mistake'. I took it as just that, and he filled the rest with magna. Second gas station I stopped at, and the same exact thing happens, with the attendant stopping it at 100 pesos. At this point I knew I had been dupped, and I was not happy. There was no misunderstanding, as my spanish is at least 85%. He tried to play it off like he got distracted when I told him magna, and I said its his only job to listen to the amount and type of gas. He wanted to keep filling, and I gave him the options of taking back his premium gas, charging me nothing, or charge me the magna rate for the liters pumped. He opted for the last. I guess now that everyone knows the trick of not resetting the pump to zero this is their latest ploy. Or maybe this is an old trick too ;-).


Maybe because you asked for "magna" instead of "lleno de verde" por favor, they made a mistake. The "verde" is regular and the "rojo" is premium in gas station lingo in Mexico. Also helps to not leave out the por favor. As for not resetting the pump to zero, I was under the impression that once the pump handle was set back into it's cradle and another amount was electronically entered it automatically started at zero.


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> Maybe because you asked for "magna" instead of "lleno de verde" por favor, they made a mistake. The "verde" is regular and the "rojo" is premium in gas station lingo in Mexico. Also helps to not leave out the por favor. As for not resetting the pump to zero, I was under the impression that once the pump handle was set back into it's cradle and another amount was electronically entered it automatically started at zero.


Doubtful - Both stations make the same mistake, and both catch the mistake at the exact same amount? Every other station I've been at in the past 1.5 years understands "Magna" as the green handle right under the large word "Magna" and not, "maybe he means premium". 

I've never had the pump not reset to zero, but since they make it a point to show the display is at zero when it starts I imagine that used to be the scam.


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

Recently got back from driving back with the brother-in-law...

Imported his truck with the same company, this time we had a 7 hour delay at their office in Nuevo Laredo. I was surprised to find that within the 5 blocks or so from the border, all we could find was a taco stand and torta stand to eat at. We were recommended to eat at the tacos, which I can say were excellent (even at 10am). This time passing on the US side we were stopped with 6 other cars, pulled to the side, they checked the vehicles with a xray truck and dogs and we were sent on our ways. Paid duty at the aduana after an hour worth of inspections (all of ~$30 USD), which saved us from a secondary inspection at KM 26. 

We got past Monterrey around 730pm, and kept on trucking down the cuotas. I was surprised at the amount of vehicles still driving at night - we were barely ever driving alone.

Then my biggest mistake came when we missed the exit to take the Arco Notre and avoid Mexico City. Never again will I miss that exit. They could double the rate for the AN and I would still take it. I can safely say I envy any person who is able to drive through Mexico City and reach their destination. Maybe it was the stress of being completely lost, or seeing so many transitos, or not fitting completely in my lane, but I have no clue how I eventually found my way to highway 150. We stopped at a gas station early on when I realized we were missed the exit, and the attendants' "help" was that since we had no clue as to any roads around there, the best he could give was to try to keep southbound and eventually we'd see signs leading to Puebla. The good thing is I know my way once we found 150, otherwise it'd be questionable if we ever would have arrived. Never, ever, again will I drive a loaded large pickup at 6am on those roads without a GPS. 

The new cuota in Veracruz from Perote to Banderilla (Xalapa) was beautiful yet expensive. I know the freeway well so it really wasn't worth it unless there was a rush, but for an out-of-towner the cuota is definitely the way to go since it has a ton less nasty curves.


----------

